# Secret Area - 255



## TSPatange_1309 (Jan 6, 2011)

The word Secret Area - 255 is because we must use number 255 while creating this area. Actually Secret Area - 255 is not an official name but we can use this as a code language word.


             Now first you must understand the concept of the "Secret Area - 255"...lol..haha! The major advantage of this area is to build your strong privacy with excellent security.Your enemy can not find this secret area if you will be successful.

            But, this area is quiet risky also. Just one refresh (F5) can spoil your privacy. So make sure, others will not refresh the page where your folder is situated.


           First make sure where you want to place this secret folder.
           Eg. E:\\Images


           Now you can see in Eg. that the space is empty bteween ' \\ '.

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSRVvIDXCJI/AAAAAAAAAHc/rbvEaL4Yiko/s1600/1.bmp

         It means folder must don't have name. Otherwise anybody can see your secret area.

Now take a look-
-Create a folder. Right click on it and select rename.
-Delete the default name and press enter.

         Name will appear again. This happens because, there is a default name for folder is 'New Folder'.
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSRWvI_f-dI/AAAAAAAAAHg/5_Rbo1lZKTQ/s1600/2.bmp

So you must vanish the name. But How??? take a look-
-Create a new folder. Right click on it & select rename. Delete the default name but don't press enter.
-Type following while renaming the folder.

'Alt+255' (Without Quotes)

-It means press Num.pad number 255 & Alt key together. 
-Press Enter now.

Now name will be vanished.
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSSbz2EZt9I/AAAAAAAAAH0/RrvNN5WB42c/s1600/3.bmp

Yesssss..! You are almost done..!

-Now Right click on the folder.
-Select Customize option & click on "Change icon" at bottom.

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSSc8OdQ6QI/AAAAAAAAAH4/NLPQDZ17eJs/s320/4.bmp

-Now you have to select one invisible icon. but where is that icon??
-Now you must find the empty list between the several icons.Actually its not a list. They are three invisible icon in one row.

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSShouWkw0I/AAAAAAAAAH8/y28QL47W3K8/s320/5.bmp


-Then select one of the icon by clicking on it & click on 'Ok'.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSSiPoGaV1I/AAAAAAAAAIA/m0wSfE0XV0k/s320/6.bmp

-Now see magic. Icon is gone. But, when u will refresh the page icon will flash for second and enemy can find  your secret.

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSSjnJ72-hI/AAAAAAAAAIE/Bi3lONDSOBk/s1600/7.bmp

So you must take double protection. How?? Lets see...
-Right click on that invisible folder and then select 'Hidden' option & click Apply>Ok.

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSSkdgrxSlI/AAAAAAAAAII/JWfphCTO2pI/s320/8.bmp


Now you are "DOUBLE PROTECTED".

Now listen when you want to enter in this folder...
-First go to Tools option in menu bar at top & select 'Folder Option'.

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSSlRO2Z1GI/AAAAAAAAAIM/hWUzRWme1fA/s320/9.bmp

-Now go to 'View' menu & select the 'Show hidden files & folders' and then press Apply>Ok.

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_PI6kvPjK0CY/TSSmZ2dz7GI/AAAAAAAAAIQ/7c-PHVTrBOk/s320/10.bmp

-Now you can locate the invisible folder by one time refresh.

Now you are ready to use your "Secret Area 255".....HAHAHAHAH

*Note - Use at Your Own Risk..!*


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 6, 2011)

That's too old trick !
i used it when i was in class 4 or 5th 
lol !


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2011)

The same thing ie folder without name can be made by renaming the folder with "'Alt+0160' combination as well and here in tutorial section of TDF we have a tute about this.

@ OP - did not know that the same thing can be achieved by ALT+255 combination as well - thanks for the nice find.


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> That's too old trick !
> i used it when i was in class 4 or 5th
> lol !



ya that a good old trick
"OLD IS GOLD"


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> That's too old trick !
> i used it when i was in class 4 or 5th
> lol !



I read this trick 5yrs back in digit magazine.


----------



## Kishal (Feb 23, 2011)

It's way tooo old.
But a nice one anyway.
You can also do it by copying the blank space from chracter map ( in system tools) and pasting it in the folder name.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 19, 2011)

Alt+255 is not a trick. Instead you just renamed the folder to ' ', which is a single white-space character! lolz....
Try renaming it and then press spacebar in the new name. It will be the same.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

You can use the same trick to create a folder with the name "con". Just type con and ALT 255.


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> That's too old trick !
> i used it when i was in class 4 or 5th
> lol !


Same here..


----------

